# Fresh cut Cherry wood



## bigred

Hi, my name is Keith and I'm a beginner to smoking and I had a question about some wood.  My aunt just had this tree chopped down a couple of days ago and I found out that it was cherry which I know is good for smoking.  My question is: Do I need to still let it season for several months before using since most people soak their wood prior to smoking anyway?  I figured if it were already wet that it would be ready to go but wasn't sure and thought I'd check in here with some experts.  I didn't want to put $30 worth of meat on it before knowing if this were a good idea or not. I have plenty of mesquite and hickory that I could use.  Also, should I remove any bark that's on it or leave it?  Thanks in advance.

Sincerely

Keith W.


----------



## richtee

Welcome to SMF Keith!  Some folks soak the wood... but I don't recommend it. Now, the question about fresh Vs. soaked... it's not ONLY water you lose when seasoning wood. Some sugars and other stuff convert during the process. Soo..no..fresh wood does not equal soaked seasoned.

I suggest you cut it into no more than 6"... better 4" lengths. Will season much faster that way, and it's a LOT easier to split.

I don't bother with removing bark usually. Especially cherry..it's a thin bark.


----------



## richoso1

Welocme to our freindly site here at the SMF. What Richtee said.


----------



## teeotee

Welcome bigred ..... and yeah, what richtee said ....... I used to soak chips when i started with an ECB, but then isn't that just delaying what you want to happen to the chips anyway.

I had a similar score this spring of an apple treee ...... i cut and split it into chunks about the size of a beer can. Have used some already but i preburnt it in a charcoal chimney over a propane burner. Used more wood but i couldn't wait for it to season ....


----------



## waysideranch

Welcome Bigred to the SMF.


----------



## walking dude

welcome Keith.........make sure you sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse........LOTS of great info in there.......also, don't forget q-view is ALMOST mandatory 'round these parts........heeh

Ahh, the GREAT DEBATE, i see, has raised its ugly head.........soaked verses dry.........

What Rich said.....i don't recommend it, because the wood just sits there, and steams, then drys out, and finally produces smoke.........

What type of smoker are you either using, or plan to use?

once again, welcome

d88de


----------



## capt dan

Welcome to SMF, lotsa good info here, and I  gotta agree with the boys here. Cut it up, set it in a sunny spot for a month or two and see what happens. Whole split logs we like to season for at least 5-6 months. small limbs and shorter cuts are gonna be alot less time for sure.

When the sap boils outta the green stuff, well thats what maple syrup and creosote are made of!


----------



## bb53chevpro

I personally do Not soak my wood. Most of the time the wood i use is already seasoned. BUT, i came across some cherry that was sopping wet. I had cut and split it all into smaller pcs. I the loaded up the gosm with this cherry wood (meaning the racks were full of wood) Fired up the gosm on hi for about 6 hours. Wood wasn't totally dry but it helped quite a bit. So i guess what i am saying is that i used my gosm as a kiln to dry the help dry the wood.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bbqgoddess

Welcome Keith, to SMF!
As you can see our seasoned vets cleared that up! always helpful and friendly...
Happy smokes!


----------



## travcoman45

I'll float the boat with rich an the other fellers, season it, then use it, the smaller the chunks ya can make, the faster yall gonna get ta use it.  Lots a sunshine ta hep dry it out.  Good luck, get us some q-view when ya gets a chance.


----------



## ncdodave

I just cut up an almond tree for a guy near me and cut up all the branches down to 2" in diameter. then we sent the rest through one of those commercial wood chippers. man I'll tell ya im gonna chip up my wood next time nice sized chunks and fast and easy better than all the cutting.


----------



## bigred

Thanks so much fellas for all the good info.  Seems like everyone agrees about not soaking the wood and putting them into chunks.  I plan to do this over the weekend so I can speed up the seasoning process.  I'll just rely on my 18lb bags of Char-broil brand wood from the Home Depot.  I've had great luck with them so far.  I simply wanted to take advantage of the "free for the taking" wood that was available.  

Keith


----------



## richtee

Amen! Why waste it?


----------



## travcoman45

Never pass up free smokin wood!


----------

